# Template Senior Class Names Tee shirts



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how to align for back of tees, and hoodies, the list
of senior class names for a high school. There are 479 names that would need to be put in columns. I use Corel Draw and each time I copy and paste it goes into one single line. I tried to find a template online and no luck.
I know I will have to arrange in probably a 12" X 12" space, but not sure the best way to get there.
Thank you!


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Convert the column to artistic text, copy and paste it twice and delete lines as necessary until you have three relatively even columns.


----------



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

Ripcord said:


> Convert the column to artistic text, copy and paste it twice and delete lines as necessary until you have three relatively even columns.


Hmmm...how do I do that? Can you give me the steps?
I was just able to export out of excel into Corel in 12 pages, so will copy and paste to the first page. Any other ideas?
Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Copy it to Notepad first which will convert it to pure text and get rid of any Excel formatting. Copy it from there and paste it in Corel. Arrange the names all on one page in a single column. Copy and past the column twice. Now you can delete names as necessary until you have three roughly equal columns. Should be 160 on first and last and 159 in the center. If you like you can adjust the leading (line spacing) to get the columns equal in height. With that many names they are going to be quite small. You might try four columns instead of three.

Make SURE you don't accidentally leave out a name and urge your customer to carefully proofread it. If one name is missing that kid's parents are going to insist that you reprint the shirts.


----------



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank you so much! I didn't know that "Note" did that. (I had to get it in before this response, but at least I know how to do it)
I appreciate it so much!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

There are videos on YouTube....


----------



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

Ripcord said:


> Copy it to Notepad first which will convert it to pure text and get rid of any Excel formatting. Copy it from there and paste it in Corel. Arrange the names all on one page in a single column. Copy and past the column twice. Now you can delete names as necessary until you have three roughly equal columns. Should be 160 on first and last and 159 in the center. If you like you can adjust the leading (line spacing) to get the columns equal in height. With that many names they are going to be quite small. You might try four columns instead of three.
> 
> Make SURE you don't accidentally leave out a name and urge your customer to carefully proofread it. If one name is missing that kid's parents are going to insist that you reprint the shirts.


When I copied and pasted it to Corel-it gave an error message-that I could not even import it.


----------



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

royster13 said:


> There are videos on YouTube....


Thank you - I will try that - duh-should have thought of that myself


----------



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

13 Stitches said:


> Thank you - I will try that - duh-should have thought of that myself


Just checked-could not find anything on youtube.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

13 Stitches said:


> When I copied and pasted it to Corel-it gave an error message-that I could not even import it.


Text in Notepad should copy and paste fine into Corel....What was the error message?


----------



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

I copied and pasted from Excel-and copied into *OneNote*-but it did have a box around text. I looked in YouTube and could find nothing. This was the copy and paste message:
"The specified data is not available"
This was the import message after I saved it: "Either is not importable using the selected filter, or this format is not supported."


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I think One Note retains some of the formatting...I don't know for sure. Paste it into good old fashioned Notepad and it will be nothing but pure binary text. From there you can copy and paste it into any program you want including Corel Draw.


----------

